# Am I crazy?



## gjhinc (Dec 26, 2002)

I''m thinking about offering my boat for charter. It''s a 2000 Beneteau 411 and located in Key Largo. In perfect condition. http://www.gjhconsulting.com/Paris/

Now... I don''t mean "putting it into charter". I mean, just listing it here and elsewhere myself. Maybe 1 or 2 weeks between now and April 1.

I only have one question. AM I CRAZY?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t think there''s anything crazy about it...unless you''re concerned about the care of your boat, and you plan on bareboat chartering it...or, you plan on acting as captain w/o license or insurance. Those situations might include "crazy" 

Good luck!

Rob.


----------



## gjhinc (Dec 26, 2002)

Should have specified... bareboat. So my concern is for the boat coming back in the same condition as it left.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Check with your insurance company because they will have an opinion about your plans. How confident are you about screening potential charterers for their skills and experience? Do you think they will treat the boat as their own, or as a rental? 

On the whole, I vote for "CRAZY." But that''s just me.


----------



## gjhinc (Dec 26, 2002)

Insurance is a "rider".
Screening? I''ve been sailing my whole adult life... owned 5 boats... 25k nm... don''t know. Still a gut-feeling.


1. "CRAZY". Thanks, SM.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Could I be the first one to take it for a spin? I''ll be gentle!


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

gj-hinckley:

Hey, are you going to let sailormitch and I be the first to take your little windjammer for a spin?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I may be crazy too, but... I and my wife have been looking for an opportunity for a one- or two-month boat lease in s. fla/abacos, @ March, April, May 04. Such a time period would be prohibitive on a traditional charter through a Moorings, for instance, but we are wondering if a longer-term arrangement is feasible with a private owner who would like the income. If you''d discuss, please reply.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in long-term lease and would appreciatre opprtunity to discuss with you.

Thank you.


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

I''m interested too. Let me know the particulars at [email protected]


----------

